# Happy Birthday! Yu Nakajima



## anderson26 (Feb 15, 2009)

Have a great day!


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 15, 2009)

I already wished him a happy birthday on his youtube channel, but happy birthday again


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Yu, have an epic day :]


----------



## ConnorCuber (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!! Have a good one.


----------



## maxcube (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 15, 2009)

wow! on valentine's day? cool


happy birthday! i love you (??)


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 15, 2009)

Holy crap, 18th birthday!!! -- amazing!!!

Happy Birthday Yu!!


----------



## Fobo911 (Feb 15, 2009)

Gasp! I'm almost a month older than him!


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 15, 2009)

i am 1 year and 7 days older than he.

誕生日おめでとう!


----------



## ccchips296 (Feb 15, 2009)

oh wow, haha happy b-day! he should now be in university so maybe he will be busy with work and wont be able to practice as much


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 15, 2009)

happy birthday!


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Garmon (Feb 15, 2009)

Same birthday as my Grandmother. 
Happy Birthday.


----------



## kajitatsu (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy 18th!


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy birthday!(wonder what you will get for your birthday)anyway happy birthday!!


----------



## DcF1337 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> wonder what you will get for your birthday



Tera/petaminx, maybe?


----------



## Yu Nakajima (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you.



DcF1337 said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > wonder what you will get for your birthday
> ...



I want a Gigaminx. Of course, I want Teraminx and Petaminx too. But first, Gigaminx. Doesn't BEDARD PUZZLES sell Gigaminx now? Mmm...I want one


----------



## MistArts (Feb 15, 2009)

Yu Nakajima said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you get money for these puzzles?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 15, 2009)

happy birthday man


----------



## Odin (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 15, 2009)

Whoa! Happy Birthday to one of my inspirations!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!
I have seen a lot of your videos on YouTube! Amazing!!!


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!! 

You ROCK!!!!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mr. Yu


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 15, 2009)

same exact day as my brother hes 18 today too. happy birthday


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 15, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!!!
> 
> *You ROCK!!!!*




Why not "You Paper"
or "You Scissors" ?


----------



## Sin-H (Feb 15, 2009)

I also already wished you a happy birthday on youtube, but another time:
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 
you R0Q, pwn, and you ________ (fill in an appropriate verb, depending on your view of Nakaji!)


----------



## Odin (Feb 15, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> I also already wished you a happy birthday on youtube, but another time:
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
> you R0Q, pwn, and you ________ (fill in an appropriate verb, depending on your view of Nakaji!)



Its like mad libs!


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 15, 2009)

ゆさま, 誕生日おめでとう！

I don't know which kanji compose your name...  すみません


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy birthday Yu! We're all hoping you've got a video game console for your birthday.


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 16, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday!!!!!!
> ...



Because he does rock... and he doesn't paper or scissors I guess?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 16, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> *ゆさま*, 誕生日おめでとう！
> 
> I don't know which kanji compose your name...  すみません


 King Yu? XD anyway I think its 悠


----------



## maxcube (Feb 16, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> *ゆさま, 誕生日おめでとう！*
> 
> I don't know which kanji compose your name...  すみません



Google says that that means: "Our oil, Happy birthday!"


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 16, 2009)

maxcube said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > *ゆさま, 誕生日おめでとう！*
> ...



Yahoo! Babel Fish says:
The [yu], you question with your birthday [me]!


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 16, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> maxcube said:
> 
> 
> > not_kevin said:
> ...


these online translators are horrible, it actually means "King Yu, congratulations for your birthday"


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 16, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > *ゆさま*, 誕生日おめでとう！
> ...



Thanks. Can Nakaji confirm this?



maxcube said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > *ゆさま, 誕生日おめでとう！*
> ...





fanwuq said:


> maxcube said:
> 
> 
> > not_kevin said:
> ...



Back-transliteration fail for everything! I tried to use the suffix -sama, which I did not know meant king; I used it in the sense of an honorific for someone far superior to you.  Ah well.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 16, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> [
> Back-transliteration fail for everything! I tried to use the suffix -sama, which I did not know meant king; I used it in the sense of an honorific for someone far superior to you.  Ah well.


 well, it doesn't literly mean king, but its for a sense of *extreme* honour. Something like 'san' is enough


----------



## maxcube (Feb 16, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Woah, I just learned some Japanese.


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 16, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Ah. Thanks for the clarification! I'm one of the Nakaji-fans, so I felt "sama" fit better.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 16, 2009)

Yu san, "Tanjobi Omedetou"  Sayonara.


----------

